
Oracle's New Supercomputer Has 1,060 Raspberry Pis - rbanffy
https://www.tomshardware.com/news/oracle-raspberry-pi-supercomputer,40412.html
======
jdonald
Echoing the sentiment from reddit: the article lacks any numbers regarding
performance and power so we cannot do meaningful analysis.

At best we can estimate a lower bound for the cost. 1,060 * $27 = $28,620

*Depends on actual bulk pricing for Pi 3B+

